# 4th Annual Thunder Jam Championships..(Birds Warm-up)



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*The 4th Annual Thunder Jam Championships..(Birds Warm-up) *


*Sunday Jan 29, 2012 

Doors open @ 8am for setup and practice 
Concourse @ 10am followed by drivers meeting 
Sign-ups close @ 11:30am 
Race starts @ 12noon 

USVTA rules for VTA,GT, and Jr VTA 
6 min quals 8 min mains 

ROAR rules for 17.5 TC and 12th scale 
6 min quals & mains TC 
8 min quals & mains 12th scale 


Trophy 1st-3rd in VTA and Jr VTA 
40% CASH Payout for all classes with 5 or more entries 
Concourse Winner will recieve $25 CASH 

Final Race of the Nite 
USVTA Super Main...VTA cars will go 50 laps. Winner will take home $50 Cash... 

$25 entry fee per class*

*Sponsors:
KRC/Darkside 
Thunder RC/Nashrcracer.com

Thunder Jam has always been a good event....Its a good way to get a good race in before Snowbirds, and even if you are not going, it provides strong competition for all skill levels. 

I hope it turns out as good as the last 3 years. We added the Super Main ,which I wanted to do at the Nats, but was time restricted. We are also going to add some surprises(MSR twist) to it if possible....dont ask, its a suprise...lol 

Come out and support a Thunder RC "tradition"....Thunder Jam...and maybe take home a little cash and/or trophy.. 

PS..thanks to Donald "TQ" Martin, who is my partner in crime with the idea of Thunder Jam, 4 years ago...which was just a kids race at 1st ,but you know us grown-ups...lol.. 

also going to have some door prizes, that will be random drawing*


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=141724&d=1319516457


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies are ordered and are great


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

this is a great race for you guys that are going to Snowbirds, and need a good size track and competition to get ready....

its also good for you guys that are not going to make it, and get to have a big race, with alot of competition...

flyer and pics form 1st Thunder Jam posted below...hope you make to the NEW (new carpet and floor) Thunder RC Raceway for this race....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attach...4&d=1319516457

and be on the look out for the 2012 USVTA plus Southern Nationals in Music City,USA coming in Sept 


http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Interesting! Maybe another trip is in order.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Interesting! Maybe another trip is in order.


the track is 10x's better and smoother....new carpet and sub-floor really made a huge difference........some new pit tables are being made and plans for a new bathroom as well...

Ill take some new pics and post them or check out the videos

Hope you and Tony and others can come...good stop before Snowbirds...we will have a very close layout and run the track the same way...

and even if you are not going to Birds, the amount of competition it will have and the big race feel plus the cash and trophies on the line, Im sure it will be another great Thunder Jam

hope to see you soon..

Myron Battman Kinnard:wave:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

One Lug racers out of AL are reporting to come up for the race


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

4th Annual Thunder Jam Championships..(Birds Warm-up) 

Check out the new layout thats being run counterclockwise. This is to get people prepared for Snowbirds. The track is ultra smooth and fast. 

For any of you coming to Thunder Jam 4, you can really test yourself and get that much needed race in, this is the event for you.

Like Thunder Jams in the past, this will be a very good race that will give everyone something to shoot for.

But it will also be ran on the BEST track Thunder Rc Raceway ever had....


We look forward to seeing you all

video can be viewed here

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thunder Jam*

here is a pic of the NEW track and layout...

and Im told/read Alexander Hagberg thats from Sweden will be here to run some laps that weekend to prepare for the Snowbirds as well


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ok guys the time and days are going really fast.....Thunder Jam is just around the corner, and looking really good... 

Like Ive said before, if you are going to Snowbirds in FL, this is a perfect race to get ready for it...plenty of fast guys to race against and a super smooth track with new carpet...and big enough to get that "BIG" race feel...and dont forget ... 
"The Visitor from Sweden (Alexander Hagberg) will be here the 26th of Jan through the 29th but will not be racing the 29th. Our flight to the birds is at 3PM Sunday. He will be there all day friday and Saturday for those wanting to come run with us. Practice will be available for a special price! 

EA " 

But even if Snowbirds isnt in your plans...Thunder Jam has been a great event year after year for USVTA racers as well as TC and 12th scale..with the new track and an open door for alot of new racers, I can see VTA and GT being awesome...and as smooth as the track is I see a really good 12th scale class with TC 

and above all else, its $5 more on the entry and carries a cash payout...in any class with 5 or more...and trophy as well for Jr VTA and VTA... 

plus $25 CASH for overall concourse winner and Final Race of the Night 
USVTA Super Main...VTA cars will go 50 laps. Winner will take home $50 Cash... 

its a win win for all the racers attending the 
*4th Annual Thunder Jam Championships..(Birds Warm-up) Sunday Jan 29, 2012 @ Thunder RC Raceway in Nashville,TN *call for more info...615-851-1876 ask for Battman 


http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/ 

what are you running?... 

Im in for 17.5 TC ROAR Spec


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

1 Weeek to go, before the 4th running of the Thunder Jam....here is the info 


The 4th Annual Thunder Jam Championships..(Birds Warm-up) Sunday Jan 29, 2012 

Doors open @ 8am for setup and practice 
Concourse @ 10am followed by drivers meeting 
Sign-ups close @ 11:30am 
Race starts @ 12noon 

USVTA rules for VTA,GT, and Jr VTA 
6 min quals 8 min mains 

ROAR rules for 17.5 TC and 12th scale 
6 min quals & mains TC 
8 min quals & mains 12th scale 


Trophy 1st-3rd in VTA and Jr VTA 
40% CASH Payout for all classes with 5 or more entries 
Concourse Winner will recieve $25 CASH 

Final Race of the Nite 
USVTA Super Main...VTA cars will go 50 laps. Winner will take home $50 Cash... 

$25 entry fee per class 

hope everybody can make it, 

we will be having alot of extra practice this week. 

cya there 

call if you have any questions 
615-593-0536 
ask for Myron


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thunder Jam 4 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you guys are ready to get this event on!!! 

2 DAYS TO GO!!!!!

We have guys coming from Georgia, Alabama, and Kentucky as well as other parts of TN. 

VTA and Jr VTA trophies are looking real good... 

and GT,TC, and 12th scale will be some good classes to run Sunday 

Trophy 1st-3rd in VTA and Jr VTA 
40% CASH Payout for all classes with 5 or more entries 

Dont forget to paint them bodies up for cause the Concourse Winner will recieve $25 CASH 

and we are happy about this as well, Final Race of the Nite 
USVTA Super Main...VTA cars will go 50 laps. Winner will take home $50 Cash... 

come out this Sunday and run with us and maybe take home a trophy and some cash, or both...but come and have some fun all the same 

cya Sunday


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

nice crowd for practice, glad to see ppl from out of town coming in.... 

traction is getting really high....time to put the sauce up...lol 

I will be at the track at 7am, to open the doors for practice and setup... 

cya and thanks for supporting Thunder Jam 

FYI..I have a loaner or two for anybody wanting to run VTA or GT


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

another great event from Thunder RC Raceway... 

I would like to thank all the local racers for your very well needed support for our hobby and track. Its makes me feel really good to see you guys come out and race and support our track. I hope I can someday repay all of you.... 

I also want to thank the Memphis, Bama and ATL crews( around 20 entries) that showed alot of love to our track and event. Its such a pleasure to get this many out of town guys here just to run on our track and support the onroad program. 

And to all the USVTA guys...you guys are the BEST...Im very proud of the class and the effort all of you have done to support it....I would like to continue to put events together for you guys and keep giving something back to all of you for keeping VTA up and going. 

I kept the results to put in my folder....its something special... 

Robert Dirla, Mike Skeen, and EA, simple thanks...Im ready for Snowbirds 

thank you all and I hope to get some of you to goto Bama with me on March 3rd...... 

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5837
_________________


----------

